# Growing Hops



## Trough Lolly (6/8/04)

Whilst putting away my stubbied 1056 yeast starters in the fridge I thought I'd check the recently acquired plump Goldings Rhizome I have all sealed up in the vegie crisper...

It has several white nodes, each about 1 to 2 inchs long, sticking out of the rhizome! Yes, I need to turn down the fridge temp, but has anyone potted or planted their rhizomes yet?

At the Canberra Brewclub AGM last night, it is generally agreed that planting of rhizomes in Canberra should be done before 1st of Sep.
Anybody got any comments/ideas?
Do you pot the rhizome in the first year and then transplant after it has established a root ball or simply plant the rootstock in open soil, at the mercy of the snails etc, and be done with it :huh: 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/8/04)

My Goldings was exactly the same, several pure white shoots. So I planted it 2 weeks ago, but I am in Perth. The shoots have grown about another 1 to 2 inches, turned a more normal brown and started budding leaves. We had a couple of nights at 2 degrees after I planted it but it seems OK.


----------



## Gout (6/8/04)

its a weed and rather tuff one at that! Treat it mean keep it keen 

anyway mine was slapped into pots (Goldings and POR) last yr the Hallertau went into the ground and it fired up fine!

so plant away and try not to stress to much. 
i went posts this year because i cond't think of where to put them and i wanted potting mix as we have very sandy soil thats hard to "wet" eg it wont soak in, just runs off


----------



## deebee (6/8/04)

Can't see any reason to not plant it immediately. If other locals are saying before 1 September I would be out there tomorrow planting it.

Many do plant theirs into pots and it seems to work well but if you are planning on eventually putting it into the ground, might as well do it straight away. The transplanting process always stresses the plant to some extent and you might as well have that happen once, in its first year in your home conditions so that you get a good harvest in the second year.

Mine was sprouting when i planted it in winter and I got a few little bines from that initial burst of growth. They grew to about 10cm, then all died. Two weeks later I got brand new bines all growing strong and hearty.

I really wouldn't worry about snails or anything. Maybe drop a couple of snail pellets around it if you have lots of snails. Once it starts growing the snails will not be able to keep up. It is a very hardy plant and if you plant it in deep well drained soil (preferably well rotted compost), water deeply a few times a week and feed it well, (I used dynamic lifter, blood n bone and liquid seaweed fertiliser) nothing will stop it.


----------



## johnno (6/8/04)

TL,
I got a POR rhizhome a few weeks back and gave it to my dad to put in a big pot.
Planted it about 4 weeks ago. I had a look a couple of days ago and its just starting to sprout from under the earth in a couple of places. I beleive they are quite hardy so dont worry about it too much.

cheers


----------



## Goat (6/8/04)

planted my Hersbrucker a couple of weeks ago (Perth) and it has two bines of 75mm and 50mm - both with leaves and is looking very healthy. I'd plant now...


----------



## Trough Lolly (6/8/04)

Thanks guys - I will plant in location (not the pot) this weekend - I also have a $hitload of cow manure to use and I hear that hops love it. So...goldings here we go!
I also found a lot of good background info on hbd.org and I will relax have a brew and do some fun gardening tomorrow!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## SAMEAGAIN (6/8/04)

Trough lolly make sure you plant in full sun if you get any we over here in Adelaide like to plant ours in 6inches of water cause thats what we have to go through to get to the soil (mud) as they say they are fairly hardy give plenty of mulch and forget.

Regards
Mark


----------



## SJW (7/8/04)

Where can i get my hands on some POR, GOLDING & HALLERTAUE? I live in Newcastle and got a top spot in the back yard for these hop plants. Should i just inquire at my local plant shop?


----------



## GOLIATH (7/8/04)

Hey SJW,

Give me a ring, if you want 3 you can have them for $20.00 each. I have each of these varietes in stock in the fridge and they have to be moved out or potted soon.

Regards
Dave


----------



## GOLIATH (7/8/04)

PS: Phone is (08) 8294 0888


----------



## Corey (9/8/04)

Goliath - What hop rhizome varieties have you got left?


----------



## GOLIATH (9/8/04)

Corey,
We have Goldings, Hallertau, Perle, Precocce de bourgoune, Tardif de bourgone, POR, Tettnanger, columbus (ornamental really), chinook plus a few others. Is there anything particular you are looking for?

Dave


----------



## Corey (9/8/04)

No - nothing in particular. I'm interested in growing my own hops and was wondering what rhizomes you still have available.

Are there any particular varieties that grow better in Canberra?


----------



## Trough Lolly (9/8/04)

Corey,
Have a chat with Christoph at the next club meeting - he grows plenty of hops and gave me very valuable advice...Apparently POR is a good grower here (and in many other parts of Oz for that matter).

BTW, I put the Goldings rhizome in a large tub in a bed of high grade potting mix and some peat yesterday - fingers are crossed! For anyone who has potted their rhizomes, did you cover with mulch or leave the mix bare?

Dave - Any idea when we might be able to get at some Cascade rhizomes? I hear they're hard to find right now...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## dreamboat (9/8/04)

They really are tough customers these hops...
I have a POR which is just into the start of it's third year, so really it should be starting to perform. Unfortunately, a couple of months back, the garden bed in which it was planted was re-zoned from "garden" to "path" which is no great for growing stuff.
I attempted to remove it from the ground, but it basically has only one root, which was about an inch in diameter, and went straight down. Idug down about 8 inches, gave up on the process, and pulled it out, breaking the root about 10 inches long. I put the lump of hop into a bucket of soil, and sat it out of the way to see if it was going to live or die. Well, over the weekend I had a look at it... and it is literally covered in green/brown nodes and shoots, so is obviously not dead.

Into the ground in a new location it has gone, a bit of water, a bit of fertiliser, and we will see how it goes. If it lives, then maybe next year I will get my much anticipated bumper crop.


dreamboat


----------



## Hoops (9/8/04)

How do hops go in Perth? I would have though that the summer would be too hot and dry?


----------



## bonk (9/8/04)

ok, i'll pipe up as well. i know people have asked before, however how would they fair this far north. i don't have the room, but my father has a nice sized back yard perfect for hops  in katherine.

or seeing as dave has them "on special" buy some and see what happends????


----------



## deebee (9/8/04)

Hoops,

I don't think Perth is ideal, not quite far enough away from the equator, but for a backyard grower/homebrewer, it's probably good enough. There have been commercial growers in Pemberton and Manjimup, not too far south. I don't think the heat will kill them but they do need a good deep drink every second day and maybe more often in very hot spells. I'm hoping my POR will give me a decent crop this year (in Perth) despite my having to transplant the bastard away from a disputed fence-line.


----------



## SAMEAGAIN (9/8/04)

Trough lolly I here the Cascade hop has a desease which will effect all other hops so that`s why it`s hard to get. Also use plenty of mulch when potting. I hope this has helped you.

Regards 
Mark


----------



## tdh (9/8/04)

We must have bought every Cascade hop rhizome that the nurseryman had, he did say that he didn't have many rhizomes to send out but he didn't hint at any virus though. I'll have another chat with him asap and report back.


----------



## sam (26/8/04)

How do the imported variteties go? I'm planting Pride this season, and was able to get goldings, tettnanger and hallertau, but didn't due to potential differences due to Australian conditions. 

What differences occur in these hops to their proper locations? If not much changes I might plant some next year.


----------



## mikem108 (26/8/04)

I planted williamette one and a half weeks ago and the shoots are already 6-8 inches long, will probably be a foot long by the weekend!

The changes in growing location will give your hops a unique character and it won't be like goldings, tettnanger and hallertau grown in Europe.


----------



## sosman (26/8/04)

tdh said:


> We must have bought every Cascade hop rhizome that the nurseryman had, he did say that he didn't have many rhizomes to send out but he didn't hint at any virus though. I'll have another chat with him asap and report back.


 A dude down in Tassie (Stuart Ferguson) reckons the cascade hops in Tassie have a virus. I kind of got the idea from him that it was restricted to Tassie but I am not sure.


----------



## SAMEAGAIN (26/8/04)

hey sosman you are right stuart has that strain there is also a strain that hasn`t got it but very hard to find in AUST. so as to my previous post don`t grow cascade with other varieties or you will infect them all. it`s a shame that some one in adelaide (hills) was or is selling them without telling the customer. I know I bought one :angry:
Regards
Mark


----------



## Chatty (26/8/04)

Has everyone who ordered hop rhizomes from jovial monk got them? I'm interested to know because all this talk of planting has got me salivating and I haven't got my rhizomes.

By the way, the aim of growing hops should focus on supplying adequate nitrogen to promote vegetative (leaf) growth. A late addition of potassium will promote flowering. I reckon blood and bone or one of those Johnny Carp products would be good and then switch to a balanced vegetable fertiliser late in the growing season.

Chatty


----------



## Darren (26/8/04)

I imagine any hop variety of American origin is likely to be infected with a Carlavirus.
Here is some info:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/ICTVdb/ICTVdB/14010002.htm
If I read it correctly it states that it is symptomless in hops!
cheers
Darren


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/8/04)

Nice work Darren,
Yes, these rhizomes are hardy buggers...I potted my Goldings because I plan to swap root stock at the end of the season with other club members who have heaps of other hop plants and are happy to give away cuttings. If you can exchange yeast starters, why not exchange hop rhizomes!
It might not taste exactly like the Yakima Chief or East Kent varietys, but it makes your brews unique - especially at competition time!!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/8/04)

bonk said:


> ok, i'll pipe up as well. i know people have asked before, however how would they fair this far north. i don't have the room, but my father has a nice sized back yard perfect for hops  in katherine.
> 
> or seeing as dave has them "on special" buy some and see what happends????


 Sorry to be so late with a reply...but;

I read an article or two and I seem to recall that hops didn't grow all that well at latitudes north of Sydney, compared to plantings south of Sydney...I'll probably get slammed by some grower who's up to their earholes in bines on the Central Coast :lol: but that was what I read.

For a good article on growing hops - click here for the oz craftbrewing article.

If you see vines growing on fences and houses in Katherine, you should be fine - but I would say you'd be lucky to get a decent return in that climate.

Disclaimer: I have no idea about horticulture etc, I just need more hops in my beer!  
TL


----------



## GOLIATH (27/8/04)

Let's clear up the virus issue.

Hop latent virus is exactly that. Latent! The fact it exists (in many varietes) won't necessarily have an effect on yield, nor will it spoil your beer.
I know Grumpy's are selling them without any problems, they are OK to grow, so don't panic.
Generally, in the commercial environment, growers will grow them separately from other varietes, that's all.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Darren (27/8/04)

Howdy again.
It is interesting that it infects Tobacco, Cannabis, Datura and Hops.
Is this an anti-drug virus?
Tongue in cheek!
Darren


----------



## Asher (27/8/04)

Hi all...

I'm in Perth so you can get a dial on my latitude if you want....

I have two Hallertau plants in pots. They are 1 year old. I didn't get any yield from them in there first year got good growth. I suspect allot of their energy went into producing a good rootstock in their first year. I'm expecting big things this year. They have just sprouted this week.

A couple of things I learnt in the first year:
- They love the sun. I had mine in 1/2 shade to begin with and growth was slow. I moved to a full sun position and they took off again...
- If potted, don't let the soil dry out. If you do, submerge them in a water bath for an hour or so to fully saturate the soil again.
- Watch out for pests like caterpillars. Pyrethrum spray will sort them out quick. Mine also had an infestation of spider mite and you'll need white oil to deal with these bastards.... just remember cease all chemical spraying well before flowers appear....
- Water allot....
- At the end of the season cut of vines at ground level & cover with a thick layer of matured manure. then they'll take off the following year

Asher for now


----------



## Chatty (29/8/04)

Just bringing this to the top again - has anyone got their hop rhizomes from Jovial Monk?  

Chatty


----------



## SAMEAGAIN (29/8/04)

chatty just ring Dave or Mark at Goliaths 0882940888 and find out what they have left


----------



## Jovial_Monk (29/8/04)

should have more this week

Jovial Monk


----------



## deebee (1/9/04)

I had to move my hops about a month ago due to a new fence line, but I managed to move a large octopus of roots and retained most of the soil around them in moving. The underground bit is much larger than the tiny little rhizome I planted out about 13 months ago. Hopefully that will translate into more than the 10g of flowers I got last season.

And whereas last year the sprouts came from one location on the rhizome, this year there are sprouts coming out of the ground over a much larger area. I wonder if, over the years, they will be crawling out of the entire vege patch?


----------



## Trough Lolly (6/9/04)

Yippee! First buds of the Goldings Rhizome appeared over the weekend - go you good thing! :lol: 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## jayse (6/9/04)

Ok how about a contest.
See who can grow hops the best, by my last year efforts, which where their first year, iam useless in the garden.
Anyway i have a lot of small shoots on all of mine. Pretty well the only thing learnt last year is water them a lot and then a lot more. Also maybe it might be better to let a lot of the new shoots go first before cutting any off early, new shoots will still be coming up for a few months if i remember from last year correctly. Anyway i'll water everyday(mine are in pots) and let as many shoots grow as possible before i choose which ones to let grow and which ones to cut off.
I don't know if this is the right way so iam up for any ideas on growing these better.

Cheers Adelaide hop grower Jayse


----------



## GMK (6/9/04)

i have columbus and mt hood in the ground..
This is their first year...
one has lots of shoots - other virtually none.

will see what happens - hoping to create an adelaide hop rhizome exchange next year...

mind u - the Perth guys will try and make a comp of it and will try and make sure their rhyzomes are bigger tahn the adalaideons...


----------



## Jovial_Monk (6/9/04)

You only want 2-3 vines to grow from your rizomes, so ruthlessly cut back the weaker shoots.

For best results, the hops need some shade early in the season, once they are getting over 2' or so they need max sunlight, so the hops must be open to the northern sun.

To prepare a bed, dig in lots of aged cow poop, raise the bed and do not water the hops more than once a week and then water slowly and deeply.

When harvesting the hops, cut the vines back to ground level, cover ground with peastraw or similar

Jovial Monk
PS I got 500g green hop cones from 3 first year rizomes


----------



## big d (6/9/04)

has my bush enough hops on it yet


----------



## big d (6/9/04)




----------



## Guest Lurker (6/9/04)

Have you boys started putting the steering wheel on the other side up there in the territory?


----------



## nonicman (6/9/04)

nice photos big_d, inspiring


----------



## big d (6/9/04)

would love to say yeah i grow em like that up here but gotta fess up. h34r: 

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=13167

couldnt help myself when i saw the perth vs adelaide comment by gmk.

cheers
big d


----------



## nonicman (6/9/04)

> would love to say yeah i grow em like that up here but gotta fess up



I was thinking, if a guy that north can grow hops that good.....


----------



## big d (6/9/04)

sorry guys
however i hope it inspires people into what hopefully can be achieved under the right conditions.am seriously thinking about it up this way however the wrong end of the year with heaps of cloud and rain stop them.
maybe dry season only.


----------



## Batz (6/9/04)

Some types grow better than others


----------



## bonk (6/9/04)

we will find out soon enough big d......

all planted, fingers crossed :unsure:


----------



## Batz (6/9/04)

Some types grow better than others


----------



## big d (6/9/04)

geez the bloke rubbing against the hop plant looks familiar


----------



## Batz (6/9/04)

Then there are the poppies too

And don't ring the FEDS , it was on a backpacking holiday , golden triangle


----------



## deebee (6/9/04)

GMK said:


> i have columbus and mt hood in the ground..
> This is their first year...
> one has lots of shoots - other virtually none.
> 
> ...


 Umm Ken,

How big is a SA pint?


----------



## jayse (7/9/04)

Someone say FEDS, jeez those pics are nice batz
Here's some adelaide hops.

Not Jayse


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

deebee said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > i have columbus and mt hood in the ground..
> ...


 Lost me on this one DeeBee


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/9/04)

jayse said:


> Someone say FEDS, jeez those pics are nice batz
> Here's some adelaide hops.
> 
> Not Jayse


 So now we know where the SKUNK FART came from!!!
Lovely pics.

GMK,deebee is referring to the fact that SA pints are smaller than WA pints.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse (7/9/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> So now we know where the SKUNK FART came from!!!
> Lovely pics.


 Just incase any of the enemies i seem to have from the grumpies forum have a look here and are thinking of dobing me in, those aren't my plants.

These ones are, these where taken last year.

Jayse


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/9/04)

I've read somewhere that its possible to obtain rhizome cuttings off the rootstock of hops that have been planted beforehand. Does this mean that I could get more cuttings from the original rhizome, in the second year, assuming that the bloody plant grew enough in the first year of planting? Some folks have suggested that when they relocated their rhizome that it had a decent rootball after twelve months in the ground...

Has anyone harvested their own rootstock?
Cheers,
TL


----------



## johnno (7/9/04)

TL,
I was just given what looked like a clump of wood. About 6 inches long and about 3-4 inches around. I was assured it was some POR root and to just put it in the ground.
Surely enough its growing really well now. It has 3 shoots going for it. Justin was also saying you can get a cutting and propogate that way. It would probably take longer for a good size plant that way , but hey who cares.  

cheers


----------



## Goat (7/9/04)

This is not a trick question...... but, what are everyones plans for their hops? 

I have a Hersbrucker ripping out of the ground (~400mm) at the moment. 

My intention is to limit the predicted (massive) crop for use as aroma/flavour because the %AA will be unknown and can vary a lot. Are there any known 'backyard' methods of working the bitterness out?


----------



## BigAl (7/9/04)

Thats a very good question. 

My hops (Tettnanger and Ellsasser) are into their third year now. 
1st year- they grew to about 8 feet tall but with no hop cones
2nd year - they started well but died off due to my neglect, the soil dried out  . A drenching and soaking brought them back to life which goes to show how tough the little buggers are  .
3rd year - they are about 100mm tall now.

If i get anything at all out of them (cross my fingers) i reckon i will brew a pale ale with 100% home grown hops to see how they taste. 

Not sure how to work the IBUs out, but i would aim to make a beer with medium bitterness assuming ~8%AA, if it turns out more or less bitter on tasting make adjustments to the %AA prediction for the next brew.


----------



## dreamboat (7/9/04)

I have heard of people making hop teas to compare a know AA% hop to the ones that they grow at home. ideally i suppose you compare to an identical variety, and decide if it is more or less bitter than the known... should get you in the ballpark.


dreamboat


----------



## Kai (7/9/04)

I would imagine that sensory analysis is the only way to do it in a home setting. The way the breweries generally do it is by AA extraction using a non-polar solvent then reading on a UV spec.

As for propagating new rhizomes, I reckon that'd be fairly easy. I'll let you know in another season or so


----------



## MCWB (7/9/04)

Kai said:


> The way the breweries generally do it is by AA extraction using a non-polar solvent then reading on a UV spec.


Do you have any more info on this Kai, a procedure for example? I have access to a UV spectrophotometer and quartz cuvettes.

Edit: For those interested, I found one at HBD:



> Date: Thu, 04 Jan 2001 02:31:32 +0000
> From: "A. J." <ajdel at mindspring.com>
> Subject: Alpha/Beta Acids in Hops
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (7/9/04)

Goat said:


> Are there any known 'backyard' methods of working the bitterness out?


 I wouldn't even worry about trying to work it out.
I'd just use them late in the boil as aroma hops, so the AA rating wouldn't really matter.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Kai (7/9/04)

Nope, I can't remember the process well enough, and it was for beer rather than hops. From what I remember you extract the alpha-acids using iso-octane, benzene, toluene or something like that, give it a whirly in a centrifuge, give it a jiggy in a shaker, do something else to it then take a sample from the top layer of the tube for a spec reading. Not exactly useful instructions to follow.

I have Lewis & Young's Brewing 2nd edition in front of me, and they say that as well as UV analysis, alpha acids can also be measured by precipitation with lead sulphate or rotation of plane polarised light. Again, not something easy for someone to do at home.


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

Trough Lolly said:


> I've read somewhere that its possible to obtain rhizome cuttings off the rootstock of hops that have been planted beforehand. Does this mean that I could get more cuttings from the original rhizome, in the second year, assuming that the bloody plant grew enough in the first year of planting? Some folks have suggested that when they relocated their rhizome that it had a decent rootball after twelve months in the ground...
> 
> Has anyone harvested their own rootstock?
> Cheers,
> TL


 TL

Note:
Not done this yet - Only been told this is the way...

The way to do cuttings is when u harvest the hops, cut the twines approx 12inch from the base.
Take the twines and stick the them into a small pot with them still attached to the original root stock.
Leave for approx 4 weeks - cut off from th eoriginal plant.
Thpotted stock should have established aits own root stock by then and u have another hop plant.

Hope this is correct - anyone who knows anything different - feel free to post here.


----------



## jayse (7/9/04)

Here's a idea i got from HBA, what you do is chew up a hop cone and count the seconds it takes before you need to spit it out, from this count that many down from ten and theres your A.A% ie if it takes 3 seconds than that makes the A.A 7%.  

Jayse


----------



## datfrog (7/9/04)

Anyone grown hops sucessfully in pots in SA ?

Where do you get them from to start with. I dont imagine your local Nursey would stock them no ?


----------



## ozdevil (7/9/04)

datfrog said:


> Anyone grown hops sucessfully in pots in SA ?
> 
> Where do you get them from to start with. I dont imagine your local Nursey would stock them no ?


 datfrog

you can generally get your hp rhyzomes from ya ya homebrewshops....


Also i am growing my hops in a 43 litre terracotta pot out the Backyard and the hops i am trying to grow is Wuerttemberger and they are growing rather strongly at the moment in the pot 

if you want t give them ago just give g-spot,grumpies and jovial monk a call as they may still have some rhyzomes left

cheers and many beers
ozdevil


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

Choose a different one from Columbus and Mt Hood...

We can then do a hop swap next year...


----------



## Trough Lolly (8/9/04)

Doc said:


> I wouldn't even worry about trying to work it out. I'd just use them late in the boil as aroma hops, so the AA rating wouldn't really matter.


 Me too - I plan on using my Goldings flowers for flavouring and aroma and will leave the bittering to the pellets I have that possess a known A/A%...

Cheers,
TL

P.S. Jayse - I love your non-tech method of determining the bitterness! If I toss it out before putting it in my mouth, does that make it 11%?! :lol: If so, I reckon it would make great hophead beer - perhaps worthy of inclusion in your SF Ale?

P.P.S. Ken - Thanks for the tips - I will have a go a harvesting rootstock, well after the plant goes dormant next year...


----------



## Hoops (8/9/04)

Here's a few pointers from "The Homebrewers Garden"

-usually grown in small hills about 15-17cm tall and a few feet across. This helps contain the roots and makes pruning above & below ground easy

-a deep heavy loam soil with good drainage is ideal......yield will not be as good in poor soil

-to prepare hop bed it should be deeply dug & improved with compost or well rotted manure

-ph should be aroung 6-7.5

-if soil is sandy, dry, rocky or thick clay use lots of organic matter such as compost or well rotted manure and cover with a thick mulch of shredded leaves,straw or hay

-keep well watered during the growing season. Watering too much will waterlog the roots and kill the plant. The hop hill should be evenly moist without being saturated. In dry weather and during hop cone production new hop vines should be watered every day

-hop plants should be divided or at least severly root-pruned every 3 years. In an established hop yard an annual pruning is a good idea.

-Rhizomes should be pruned before the new shoots are 15cm tall. Cut the roots back to a 1 foot square (30cm) around the crown. Pull up the outer roots and dispose of them

-plants can be divided and should be done as soon as plants show any growth in spring. Use a clean knife and cut the rhizome into several pieces each with some sprouts and roots


----------



## deebee (8/9/04)

Great stuff hoops. Interesting advice. 

Is that a book? I wouldn't mind an ISBN?


----------



## Hoops (8/9/04)

The Homebrewer's Garden
Joe Fisher & Dennis Fisher
ISBN 1-58017-010-2


----------



## deebee (8/9/04)

cheers mate.


----------



## pint of lager (8/9/04)

www.freshops.com sell the book "Homebrewers Garden" as do many of the other overseas suppliers. One of their t-shirts would be cool too.


----------



## Jazman (8/9/04)

Goliath sells that book the homebrewers garden so give dave a call


----------



## Hoops (9/9/04)

I got 5 or 6 books through Amazon.com and they cost about $30ea


----------

